# Loads of fun today



## wayneis (Nov 16, 2005)

I finished up a couple more today, first was a Churchill in black and white ebony.








Then is the Mun Ebony Perfect Fit Convertable.








Then my curly spalted flashlight.








Lastly is a closed end Jr. Gentleman in cumberland rod.








Thanks all.

Wayne


----------



## PenWorks (Nov 17, 2005)

Busy , busy, busy......The best Churchill I seen so far. The stripped Ebony realy blends well with the trim. I have not ordered any yet, I just can't get past the black trim with the gold rings or the center band reminds me of an Americana. Never seen a flashlight before, that is cool, and I think cumberland is tops for pen material, that one is nice.


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 17, 2005)

Very nice work, Wayne. I have to tell you, I love that Churchill! That's probably my favorite of those I've seen. So how did you like working w/the B&W Ebony? I love the stuff!


----------



## BigRob777 (Nov 17, 2005)

Wayne,
I can't believe I'm going to say this, but I actually prefer the black and white ebony over the curly spalted (my house is overflowing with curly maple).  You did a great job on all of them.  I have only seen two flashlights, including this one.  Where do you get them?
Rob


----------



## woodscavenger (Nov 17, 2005)

The B&W ebony is stellar and fits that kit very well.


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Nov 17, 2005)

I like them all and for different reasons.  The Churchhill because of the grain of the wood, the PF for the shape of the pen, the Jr Gent because of the closed end, though I prefer rounder shape on the end (rememerbing my Schaeffer days).  The flashlight really looks dynamic with the CM.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Nov 17, 2005)

Awesome Wayne!  Pardon me if I am not surprised as all of your work is of this quality.


----------



## rtjw (Nov 17, 2005)

Good looking set of pens. Love the churchill, that is the first one I have really liked.


----------



## gerryr (Nov 17, 2005)

Really nice work.  The Churchill is really striking.


----------



## angboy (Nov 17, 2005)

Like everyone else, I really like that Churchill! The blanks of B&W ebony I've seen have never looked that interesting! And the kit with the black and the long end really highlights the colors in the wood! Veyr good choice!


----------



## wayneis (Nov 17, 2005)

Anthony you don't have to use the rings, just cut the blank a touch longer to make up for it and leave them off.  In fact if you wanted to you could also leave the gold trim off on the lower end of the bottom barrel.

Wayne



> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br />Busy , busy, busy......The best Churchill I seen so far. The stripped Ebony realy blends well with the trim. I have not ordered any yet, I just can't get past the black trim with the gold rings or the center band reminds me of an Americana. Never seen a flashlight before, that is cool, and I think cumberland is tops for pen material, that one is nice.


----------



## wayneis (Nov 17, 2005)

Rob the flashlight kits come from Berea, at least mine do.  PSI has some also but I had trouble with them.

Wayne


----------



## BigRob777 (Nov 17, 2005)

Wayne,
Thanks.  I think I'll pick up a few.  Don't want to be kept in the dark.[xx(] ooh! that was poor!  I'll check with BB.  I'm getting ready to buy some kits from him anyway.
Rob


----------



## Fangar (Nov 17, 2005)

Wayne,

Those all look great!  

In regards to the penlight... I think you mentioned in that email that you did both PSI penlight kits.  I think I like the one without the end cap switch as well.  Can you tell me from your experience, whether there are plastic parts that can't be teporarily removed from the kit parts.  If I were to powdercoat the parts black, the plastic pieces would have to be removed of course.

Thanks in advance,

Fangar


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Nov 17, 2005)

The B&W Churchill is particularly eye-catching. First time I have seen an item turned from that wood. The pictures of blanks don't look all that appealing but your finished product is a stopper. Are those rings at the bottom part of the hardware or inlays? Can't tell from the picture.


----------



## wayneis (Nov 17, 2005)

James I like the Berea kit better.  I also don't care for the one that turns on with the button, they wear out faster.  I don't have an unassembled kit here right now but from looking at this one you could coat the clip, the centerband and the end with the light bulb, you would not be able to coat the button or the trim ring on the top.  The light that I like the best that Berea sells you could coat all of the parts with no problems I believe.

Wayne


----------



## Fangar (Nov 17, 2005)

Thanks Wayne.  I will try to email Bill B to see if he can shed some "Light" on the situation.  

Can't believe I did that...

Fangar


----------



## Malkusr (Nov 17, 2005)

Great looking pens! Where can you get the churchhill?


----------



## wayneis (Nov 17, 2005)

Frank if I understand what rings you are refering to they would be the gold threaded band that the finial screws into.

Wayne


----------



## swm6500 (Nov 17, 2005)

Excellent work Wayne.


----------



## rtgleck (Nov 17, 2005)

I lve the B7W pen, that is a an awesome looking pen.   Great job on all of them, but that one is exceptional.


----------



## Easysport (Nov 17, 2005)

Wayne, Very nice looking.  You just have to much time on your hands[8D]


----------



## ldimick (Nov 17, 2005)

Very elegant. I really like your lines on the Cumberland rod and the Chruchill is a nice color and style. Well done!


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Nov 17, 2005)

Wayne, I love the curly spalted flashlight. I have the 2004/05 Berea Cat. and can't find it - the one in the Cat looks nothing like yours. Do you have a cat. # for the flashlight in the pic? Did you get it from BB or Berea? They all look great.


----------



## wayneis (Nov 17, 2005)

This light I bought from PSI but it will be my last.  The lights that Berea has are much better.

Wayne


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Nov 18, 2005)

Great looking Pens Wayne


----------



## csb333 (Nov 18, 2005)

That cumberland rod looks great. What is the finish?


----------



## wayneis (Nov 18, 2005)

Cumberland rod turn similar to the ebonites and lucites and it needs no finish.  I sand with Micro Mesh and then buff with white dymond, thats what gives the great shine.

Wayne


----------



## knottyharry (Nov 18, 2005)

Very nice set of pens.
Harry


----------



## wayneis (Nov 18, 2005)

You can get the Churchill from BB at Arizona Silhouette.

Wayne



> _Originally posted by Malkusr_
> <br />Great looking pens! Where can you get the churchhill?


----------



## Texas Taco (Nov 18, 2005)

I've never seen Black and White Ebony before.  All the pens and flashlight are nice but that B&W Churchill is something else.


----------



## Pen Man (Nov 19, 2005)

I did some pens in black and white ebony, drill slow, and Sand slow and still it would crack. Did yours? or what is your advice?[8D]




<br />

Then is the Mun Ebony Perfect Fit Convertable.





<br />

Then my curly spalted flashlight.





<br />

Lastly is a closed end Jr. Gentleman in cumberland rod.





<br />

Thanks all.

Wayne
[/quote]


----------



## atvrules1 (Nov 19, 2005)

Wow Wayne, those are great pens.  Fit and finish are right on, and the overall appearance of all of them is wonderful.  I'd have to say the B&W ebony is my favorite, but would be proud of any of them.


----------



## wayneis (Nov 19, 2005)

I've done several with black and white ebony and never had one crack, actually this is the first time that I've heard about this wood cracking.  Plain ale black ebony, yes all the time.

Wayne


----------

